

The Computer, the Consumer and Privacy (1984) - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.nytimes.com/1984/03/04/weekinreview/the-computer-the-consumer-and-privacy.html

======
owly
Reading historical articles like this is truly fascinating. Thanks!

